# Loxley Chapel, Sheffield, November 2015.



## HughieD (Nov 1, 2015)

It’s taken me a long time to get round to seeing this place but see it I did. It’s very sad to see a listed building in this sorry state with the owners ambivalent to its fate. What makes the plight of places like this so tragic is the fact than many people’s loved ones are buried here. It’s quite a well-known place with a history so here it is…

The Chapel was built in 1787 by the Rev Benjamin Greaves (the then curate of Bradfield) together with some of his associates. Shortly after its completion consecration was refused because builders would, for some unknown reason, not install an east-facing window. It was eventually sold at auction for the princely sum of £315 and so became an independent chapel. A decade later it started performing baptisms in 1799 and the first officer of the Titanic, Henry Tingle Wilde was apparently christened here. Notably a significant number of the 240 dead from the Great Sheffield Flood of 1864 are buried in the cemetery. This includes members the Armitage family, who tragically lost 12 of their number, including five children. Here's what the chapel looked like in the later 1800's:



Loxley Chapel by HughieDW, on Flickr

Latterly the chapel became known as the Loxley United Reformed. It is a Grade II listed building and has been on English Heritage at risk register since August 1985, prior to its closure in 1993 after the congregation had reached an unsustainable level. The chapel is apparently to be owned by Hague Farming of Bradfield (who also own Canon Brewery, Thornsett Lodge and the Hallam Tower Hotel – spot a trend here?) One major issue is that while the current owner has freehold possession, the grave plots still belong to the respective families of the dead. 

Here are the pictures.

Making my way through the graveyard;


img2621 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The chapel soon appears on this very fresh morning:


img2614 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some of the not-so-bright locals have got here before me:


img2553 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Gravestones abound:


img2613 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2555 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some grander than others:


img2611 by 
HughieDW, on Flickr

OK – in we go. Here’s the altar:


img2561 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Why do people smash-up stained-glass windows? 


img2562 by HughieDW, on Flickr

In memory of…


img2565 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2563 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up the stairs we go:


img2569 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Pew No.4:


img2581 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Pews with a view upstairs:



img2603 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2585 by HughieDW, on Flickr

No, I didn’t go up the ladder:


img2571 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The magnificent organ:


img2583 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Pipes in good order, keys not so good:


img2575 by HughieDW, on Flickr



img2605 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The stops are somewhere in the middle:


img2576 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Architectural detail:


img2610 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The bible room has seen better days:


img2598 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2593 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Old engraving on the floor:


img2599 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Meeting room at the back:


img2590 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2591 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Cute back-room stove:


img2600 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The ‘arty’ shot:


img2601 by HughieDW, on Flickr

OK, not strictly urbex but it was Halloween!


img2623 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice set of shots from here
another one for my Sheffield To Do list


----------



## HughieD (Nov 1, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Nice set of shots from here
> another one for my Sheffield To Do list


Cheers Mr.Wombat. Get yourself over. This place had a history of being on then off and it is currently on.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 2, 2015)

Excellent report and images.I don't think I would go up the ladder even if I was paid !!


----------



## Rubex (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow HughieD! What a great place! Very nice photos and a perfect end shot


----------



## HughieD (Nov 2, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Excellent report and images.I don't think I would go up the ladder even if I was paid !!



Cheers mate. My friend who went round there DID go up the ladder and he said it was a bit wobbly!



Rubex said:


> Wow HughieD! What a great place! Very nice photos and a perfect end shot



Cheers Rubex. That spider's web was just asking to be shot!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2015)

Fantastic set of images, great write up too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Nov 3, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Fantastic set of images, great write up too. Thanks for sharing



Cheers mate!


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nicely done as ever, there's a lot here I've not seen on other posts. You can't beat a pew with a view!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 4, 2015)

Sludden said:


> Nicely done as ever, there's a lot here I've not seen on other posts. You can't beat a pew with a view!



Cheers Sludden. Yes...a pew with a view! And the view from the pew was rather nice was Can't beat it.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 7, 2015)

Nearly forgot these panoramic shots I took with my phone....



loxleypan2 by HughieDW, on Flickr


loxleypan1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------

